# 58g scape



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

58g Oceanic
175w 5500k MH pendant
dual Fluval 304
Co2 through diy reactor
inline hydor heater
Flourite/Eco complete substrate
Gregg watson dry fert and trace

Plants:
Glossostigma elatinoides, Elocharis acicularis, Eusteralis stellata, Didiplis diandra, Rotala Indica, Limnophila Indica, Rotala vietnam, Cryptocoryne balansae, Hemathius micranthemoides

Fish:
Otocinclus, Corydora panda, Albino Aeneus, Julii, Metae

Shrimp:
Neocaridina denticulata sinensis cherry, Caridina japonica Amano, Caridina gracilirostris

Thanks for looking, comments and advice appreciated.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Very NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

It's a little too "green" for my tastes. I like splashes of color here and there every once in awhile. Also, the right side of the tank is too bare. Seems empty, lacking... It looks better than my tank though!


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I'm looking for some plants with a bit more color, any suggestions? I thought about trying wallichii instead of the vietnam, I just don't know all my plants yet so I'm hesitant to place an order. 

On the right, It didn't alway look bare until the Didiplis d. filled in and made it off balance. Everything was anchored to the left and triangled down with the driftwood angling back up. I'm now thinking it wouldn't look so bad continuing planting all across. I was thinking of maybe making some mounds of Riccia there. Any suggestions?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Not a bad looking tank Ernest. It is hard to see in the photo what is happening in the back left corner. I get the feeling the photo does not do it justice.

The foreground and center mound looks nice, the two work well together. The glosso has a strange line near the front glass that is distracting and I don't know where it comes from. Knowing glosso though, I am sure it will grow out in about 3 days I like what is happening in the center with the Pogostemon stellata and the stand of Rotala indica to its right. The R indica (or is that didiplis?) on the left either needs to go or fill in more. I find the limnophila to distracting in its present location, Possible it would look best moved to the back left corner, allow the H. micranthemoides to grow in some more and trim it so it tapers back from very low in the front to about 1/3 the height of the tank, where it meets the limnophila. Or, for the left side, try keeping the H micranthemoides low as a mid ground plant would work nice with a slightly taller stand of D diandra behind that and then the Limnophila in the back corner

Try to propagate your C balansae more so you have a little bigger stand right behind the thicker wood branch. What is the low rosette plant in the center of the tank? The leaves are a little wide for this layout, IMO but would look ok if pushed back a little farther so they are less prominent. Also, you should add 1-2 more these plants at the base of the mound just to the right of the ones already there. Adding 3 of these plants, or a denser stand of hairgrass right where the back glass meets the right side of your mound should add nice transition to the open are from the mound without making it look to filled in. Right now you have great depth due to the openness of the right corner and I would not add any plants other than what I already mentioned. If you do add something, I would recommend you use a very shallow stand of grassy plants like Vals, C. retrospiralis or Cypress. I would not add anything with leaves wider than 1/2" but personally I would not add anything. I might consider replacing the rosette plants you have with Bylxa japonica, which will stay a good height and have fuller but more delicate appearance.

Very nice tank. Keep up the good work and please continue to update this post with photos


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Dennis for the detailed reply. You are right that the photo does not do some portions of the tank much justice but I'm first to admit there are a number of problem areas. I think there is some confusion in the pic to the plant order so here is a pic labeling the plants. The small plant in the front unlisted is a dwarf Sag. I agree Bylxa would look much better than the Sag and the Limnophila would look better achored in the corner. The C. balansae was a very new plant when the pic was taken, they are four plants and should fill out shortly. Thanks for the tips, I will move some things around and look into getting new plant or two.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

I fixed the glosso in the front that made a strange line along the glass. moving the R. Indica to the center and Limnophila in the corner looks much better now. I bought some Blyxa japonica to replace the Sag but it's still only a small plant. I'm going to try out some Pellia that was included, I tied some to a rock to see if I can get it to mound up. Do you think I could put Pellia to use in this scape?


----------



## mauricio (May 29, 2005)

Hi very nice tank its to green for my tase but maybe you could add some coler with more fishes like german rams, congo tetras or rainbowfishes but nise non the less one questin were can i get the impeler for a 304 fluval they dont seem to have a web site


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

It certainly looks better! Just bush up the stem plants at the back and it's going to be a very nice tank. 

I'll be interested to see what fish goes in though. My first thought was harlequiens, but they might not do well on hindsight. Rummy noses? Silver tetras? I'm no good with colour matching


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice job, I think that looks better. Give it a few weeks to fill in then decide if you have the look you want. This scape will work good with careful and judicous pruning, especially with the Rotalas and the Didiplis. The Bylxa shuld really help with the midground. Pelia would be nice at the base of the thicker wood, about 1/3 the tank's length from the left side.

Keep us updated please. I really can't wait to see the Crypt filled in. Eventually you may want to replace the limnophila with something less "frilly" (admitidly though I don't like limnophila so I am biased) If it were my tank, I would replace the Limnophila with a stand of P stellata, Ludwiga Cuba or Ludwiga Pantanal.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

mauricio said:


> Hi very nice tank its to green for my tase but maybe you could add some coler with more fishes like german rams, congo tetras or rainbowfishes but nise non the less one questin were can i get the impeler for a 304 fluval they dont seem to have a web site


Thanks for the comment, I unfortunatly bought cherry shrimp for this tank before I found out there is practically no fish that would be compatible with them. The cherry population is just now starting to explode so I think eventually I will put some type of small tetra in there or remove all the cherries and keep a Discus pair. I wish I could help you with the fluval parts, luckily both mine are still working.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

|squee| said:


> It certainly looks better! Just bush up the stem plants at the back and it's going to be a very nice tank.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what fish goes in though. My first thought was harlequiens, but they might not do well on hindsight. Rummy noses? Silver tetras? I'm no good with colour matching


Thanks squee, It would look better if I could get the Pogostemon stellata to bush up more. I did have to trade about half of it for the Blyxa and Pellia but actually I really just don't know how to get this plant to look as full and filled out as I've seen in other people's scapes. It just grows so fast, tall, and slender. I guess I just need more of it.

Why would you second guess the Harlequiens? I've given some thought to keeping a school of them and they are very beautiful fish. Do you think they might not go with this scape?


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

dennis said:


> Eventually you may want to replace the limnophila with something less "frilly" (admitidly though I don't like limnophila so I am biased) If it were my tank, I would replace the Limnophila with a stand of P stellata, Ludwiga Cuba or Ludwiga Pantanal.


Thanks again Dennis for all the plant reccomendations. I really like the look of the Blyxa compared to the sag. I agree with you on the limnophila as well, I'll either propagate more stellata or the R. vietnam and eventually remove the limnophila. I'll look into the others you have mentioned and see about eventually obtaining some of the Ludwiga's. I've always liked the look of Ludwiga arcuata the thin leaf plant but I don't know if I could do anything with it, just like it.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

L arcuata would be a nice plant, suitable for what I would call an accent plant. Soemhting like the vietnam that is not a focal point but rather a plant that compliments and highlights others. Something to be not viewed singly but as a whole. To get better looking P stellata, you need to top and replant the tops, that is the only way to make hte stems fatter, leaves longer and the plant fuller. I usually pull up each stem and trim about 2-3" from the bottom each week. If you want to propogate more, simple replant a few of the best looking rooted portions and when the sidshoots it produces are big enough, treat them that same as all the other tems.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

You may want to look into Threadfin Rainbow fish; although I've never kept them, I've been assured that their mouths are too small to even eat brine shrimp. This is what I've been told, I can't guarantee it, but you may want to check them out.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> You may want to look into Threadfin Rainbow fish; although I've never kept them, I've been assured that their mouths are too small to even eat brine shrimp. This is what I've been told, I can't guarantee it, but you may want to check them out.


Thanks for the tip, it sure is a Pita these shrimp are so incompatible to some of my fav fish. I may setup a small acrylic tank for them before it's all said and done or may just let them go crazy in this tank. The Corydoras and shrimp are entertaining enough as it is.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

e.lark, what I like the most about your scape is the variety of plants.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Plattykins said:


> e.lark, what I like the most about your scape is the variety of plants.


thanks, I had a planted tank a few years ago before I started keeping SW tanks, the plants in that tank were nowhere near as varied or healthy as they are now I've come full circle back to FW planted tanks. I have a feeling now that I've refound planted tanks I'll be very susceptible to collectoritis.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> If it were my tank, I would replace the Limnophila with a stand of P stellata, Ludwiga Cuba or Ludwiga Pantanal.


All of these plants are fairly difficult to grow, especialy for someone new to the hobby, and difficult to get unless you get them from people like Dennis. There are much more common plants that are easier to grow, easier to get, and still add some nice color. Didiplis has a tendencey to thin out or die out down the road.

Easier plants for color are Rotala indica, (rotundifolia), Alternanthera reineckii, Ludwigia glandulosa, Ludwigia repens, Ludwigia arcuata for reds, and for bright yellow or light green: Lysimachia nummalaria aurea, Lindernia rotundifolia, Mayaca... I think either Lysimachia or Lindernia would make a sharp contrast in your tank. The trouble I see in your aquascape is not enough contrast. You have a lot of small and fine leaf plants, and the reds of those plants do not stand out that much. It looks "all green" because the reds you do have are difficult to see. Put a broader leaf bright yellow plant next to them and they will stand out much more. In my humble opinion.

Here are a couple examples of sharp contrasts, not everybody likes these aquascapes, but the colors are very vibrant :


----------



## timbo jones (Dec 30, 2004)

304 parts!

http://www.petsolutions.com/default.aspx?ItemID=15520140&eid=GL5000861&sid=GOOGLE


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> The trouble I see in your aquascape is not enough contrast. You have a lot of small and fine leaf plants, and the reds of those plants do not stand out that much. It looks "all green" because the reds you do have are difficult to see. Put a broader leaf bright yellow plant next to them and they will stand out much more. In my humble opinion.


Thanks Robert, excellent advice and I can plainly see your point by the examples provided. Two beautiful tanks and the effect I am aiming for. The scape I have going on now and all the plants included besides a few I specifically hunted down are freebies thrown in by people on plant trades. This thread has been very helpful and I now have a better idea of what my plant order will include.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

*update*










My tank has survived a three week vacation but some things are not looking that great anymore. The C. balansae has filled in but everything left of it has stunted. This pic is a week after I returned and the glosso was taken out and replanted. Pogostemon is what has stunted from being shaded behind the C. balansae, I have moved it to the middle next to R. indica. I'm still looking for something red to put in the back corner that can stand alittle shade.

The Pellia has gotten larger but seems to be a slow grower in my tank. What do you think of it there?

As far as deciding on fish for the tank Im making an appointment with a local discus breeder and might possibly purchase an adult pair.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

added a couple plants for some color and some Red Turquoise discus. Nesaea the red plant on the left and M. tuberculatum in the center. Both are still small and I'm not sure how they will do for me. I'm still trying to get a grasp on adjusting ferts because of the discus eating a couple times a day.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ahhh...that's much better. Your background plants are still a little jumbled, try slowly re-arranging them at WC/pruning time to arrange them in larger, more distinct groupings. I think the C. balansae is the major culprit. It's too large for being in that forward space and should either be thinned and/or moved to the rear. 

Those discus look lovely in there, very good choice of strain.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Phil Edwards said:


> Ahhh...that's much better. Your background plants are still a little jumbled, try slowly re-arranging them at WC/pruning time to arrange them in larger, more distinct groupings. I think the C. balansae is the major culprit. It's too large for being in that forward space and should either be thinned and/or moved to the rear.
> 
> Those discus look lovely in there, very good choice of strain.


I'm excited to see what it will look like if these reds fill in. I agree the C. balansae is getting alittle out of control. I have never had it grow so well for me until now so I've been letting it go. These started out as four plants! I think the red turks worked out well and they are a treat to sit back and watch.

Thanks, Ernest


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

My only issue with using discus is they make the tank look smaller. Other than that, I think your tank has come a long way and looks fantastic.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> My only issue with using discus is they make the tank look smaller. Other than that, I think your tank has come a long way and looks fantastic.


The discus did seem to make the tank look smaller but they were removed mainly because they hid all day and only came out to feed. I think it was too high light and not enough cover for them to stay healthy for any length of time. I have now settled on a school of 30 Rasbora Heteromorpha and I think they match the tank fairly well...


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow! What a big difference from the original photo!


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> Wow! What a big difference from the original photo!


Do you mean from the first post compared to this latest or were you being smart? There hasn't been much of a change in the plantings after the discus were removed other than the Crypts being thinned out. Nesaea seems to be a very slow grower, I was hoping it would have some hieght by now.

I do like to see the transistion of plantings and I try to wait for a major change before posting a new pic but lately I have been playing with a new D70 and I can't figure out how to keep the D. diandra from coming out blown out. In the latest pic I was playing with a setting but I think it made the whole pic too dark.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

No, not trying to be smart, its amazing how much it has changed since the first pic. I love how your tank looks now.


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

I've given up on aquascaping for the most part and now mostly just enjoy farming plants. My tank is still growing strong but I never could get that nesaea to do anything and the M. tuberculatum was kinda bunk as well. They are both still in there but I'm not getting much growth out of either.










ignore the big chunk of glosso that was taken out on the right. I just shipped some a couple days ago and haven't got around to replanting the ground cover. I'm thinking of finding something else for ground cover anyways so the glosso may all go. I haven't been here in awhile, I need to check if HC has become more common by now.



















Anyways, I had just taken some pics today since I'm snowed in and thought I would update this thread. thanks for looking.


----------

